

Help ArchiveTeam download all of Yahoo Video before it closes on March 15 - sp332
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3001

======
textfiles
Hi, Jason Scott here. Help is appreciated. Stop by #archiveteam on IRC and
we'll chat.

The UTF-8 issue was known, fixed, and a framework setup to get any files
missed. It was better to get started than spend more time on the problem as it
was cropping up. Perfect is the enemy of done.

We're working together on a common goal and things are getting done. Join us
if you have the time. Nobody needs to like me to do it.

------
mgkimsal
WTH?

You upload video to a user account. I'm presuming most of those user accounts
have an email account attached - probably often a yahoo.com email. Did they
not email everyone who's uploaded video and give them instructions about how
to download it?

~~~
simonw
Assuming they did that, I'd imagine a scarily large percentage of those emails
went unread.

~~~
mgkimsal
Yes, but come on - they can _detect when you read the email_ and send you a
few more, perhaps with differing titles and such.

That just seems like such a crappy way for them to go about it. 3 months to
get everything off? I'd have suggested 6, with a concerted campaign to contact
people aggressively - perhaps even reach out to geek networks like HN to help
get the word out, instead of a non-alt graphic on their site only.

------
sp332
They could also use a little programming help. The script currently doesn't
download videos with non-ASCII characters, stuff like that.

~~~
aw3c2
I think there is a fixed version around, come into IRC for the main
communication and organisation channel.

~~~
coderdude
Sucks to display such an abrasive attitude in their 'call to arms' and yet
fail on something as obvious as making sure they are getting character
encoding correct on the data they're trying save. To be fair though, sometimes
encoding issues don't arise until you're a good way into the processing effort
and it can be a huge pain to backtrack. Do you know if they plan on attempting
to re-download any of the data they munged, or if they have a way to identify
which data needs to be re-downloaded?

~~~
aw3c2
This is a random group of random people.

Yes, from what I know the failed ones will be easy to re-download later. It's
not something to worry too much about anyways.

~~~
coderdude
I'm not meaning to offend these people or anyone else. I even stated in my
comment that it happens to the best of us. It's just that if you call yourself
the ArchiveTeam and come out guns a-blazin' like you're the savior of all that
is data you should at least make sure you have the basics covered. I think
it's a good thing what they're doing. I just find the attitude in their plea
for assistance crude.

~~~
aw3c2
Jason Scott is a very vocal person. I do not really like his style nor that
post in particular. But hey, participating in this is fun!

~~~
coderdude
Archiving data from the Web is a cool thing -- it would be fun to participate.
I'm personally a fan of textfiles.com. They have some text files I wrote back
in '97 or '98 still stored away somewhere. One thing I like about the
ArchiveTeam's wiki are these pages:

<http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Deathwatch>

<http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Fire_Drill>

------
aw3c2
News: Archive.org is also doing this. Efforts will probably be combined. Yay
archivists!

------
seancron
Does anyone know if jacquesm is helping out with this project? Since he helped
archive Geocities (see reocities.com), maybe he can help archive Yahoo Video.

